# Jimmy the Juice Man is Live! - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/1/15)

Jimmy the Juice Man is now in stock and available on our website.

R260 for 30ml

Go get it:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/jimmy-the-juice-man

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## UnholyMunk (26/1/15)

Why do I only get paid on the last day of the month? That creme brulee will be sold out by the time I have the cash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mitch (26/1/15)

Creme Brulee is mine. Thank you Sirs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (27/1/15)

Awesome bro


----------



## BigGuy (19/2/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/jimmy-the-juice-man we got it you want it at a killer price as usual.


----------



## BigAnt (19/2/15)

no 0mg

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BigGuy (19/2/15)

0mg will be with us on our next shipment but in limited stock as we do not get great demand for it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

